# made in Taiwan



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey Joez,

Give us some details.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

just tap the hole for the next size hole and you should be back in business. I think you should have clearance for that. Look at it as a learning experience


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Better do both of them now as it looks like if both have the same defect


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I get it Robert….funny.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Sorry Could not help myself, a very odd post I must say. almost in the gypsy category


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like it was crossthreaded then muscled half way up the shaft( still some aluminum left in the thread) breaking the treads off. Then crossthreaded a second time after the threads were messed up. Had a apprentice do that to a piece of all thread in a pipe hanger,kid didn't last long.


----------

